# Under water lighting



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

I have seen underwater lighting at Petsmart that seems like it would be pretty cool at night using blue lights. has anyone tried them? I saw the thread about the moonlight from the night light and it looks great but i'm really not that handy. afraid i would electricute myself...Thought the under water ones would be a little safer for me.


----------



## stargirly1208 (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah I thought they would be cool too so I bought a blue one. Turns out the suction cups don't stick very well and I had to keep re-sticking it. It looks really cool though because it is like a spot light that you can aim anywhere. I would recommend buying more than one because they're not really bright. I had one in my 30 gallon and I could barely see it.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Although I've not explored the idea as of yet...

I've thought about putting standard "rope lights" in an aquarium. I believe the tub tha the lights/wiring are in is a solid walled (therefore water tight) rubber/plastic hose. If this is true then as long as the ends of the "rope" (tube) are out of the water and plugged (silicone should work fine) it should work fine...


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

I used to play around with the idea of a "disco aquarium" with a bunch of different colored LED's embedded in an otherwhise inocuous looking DIY concrete background... flip the switch and let the party begin! Thankfully (for my fish) I've never implemented that particular idea.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

Can you please post some pics, I am verry interested in how these lights look

Thanks,
Bam204


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i wonder how many i would need to get a good look in my 55gal..


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

nc_nutcase said:


> Although I've not explored the idea as of yet...
> 
> I've thought about putting standard "rope lights" in an aquarium. I believe the tub tha the lights/wiring are in is a solid walled (therefore water tight) rubber/plastic hose. If this is true then as long as the ends of the "rope" (tube) are out of the water and plugged (silicone should work fine) it should work fine...


Well...I have that rope lighting in our boat and it's waterproof! :thumb: 
It does give off a very soft light though...if you're a few inches away it's enough to read by. Overall it casts a soft glow, similar what you would find in a movie theatre.


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

i put underwater lights in my tank and they only lasted a month the bulbs blew out cannot replace bulbs i think they stink but thats just my opinion :fish:


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

maybe i could wrap a rope light around my tank on the outside then put something like a cloth or black tubing over the the half of the light that is facing out....not sure if that made any sense...


----------

